# Looking for RSMS 187 Sponsorship - Fitter



## apollonia (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello,

My husband is a Maintenance Technician with a wealth of experience and certs including a Trade - Joinery. His role comes under the Fitter General and he can apply for the RSMS 187 with a job offer. He's 46. We live in Scotland.

Long shot we know, but just putting this on here in the hope that a potential employer may see it. 

Thanks


----------

